# Eyeshield 21 mangaka Yusuke Murata To Launch New Manga



## Animeace (Dec 4, 2011)

Yusuke Murata illustrator of Eyeshield21 has been teasing fans with several pics of his next upcoming manga no word on what it's about or what it will be seriealized in yet but looks amazing anyone else psyched for this.

Pics


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally something new that might took on.


----------



## raphxenon (Dec 4, 2011)

boobs on 1st spoiler pic

i see wat you did thar...


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2011)

I loved Eyeshield 21 so this is something im gonna look forward to.


----------



## Animeace (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks medieval setting with some crazy animal hybrids Zebra giraffe.XD Main protagonist looks cool and the girl is sexy wander there going to be like traveling merchants or something.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

The concept art seems intriguing, I'll keep an eye out for a release.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2011)

No, not hyped at all the guy sucks at writing,all his works without Inagaki were crap.

but..if Inagaki is involved here, of course I want to read it I loved Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Fleak (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks really interesting. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems good. Really.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2011)

to bad we don't see more B/W pages so we'd have a better estemation of the general art on the avg panels.

the way it look so far I'd expect it going to jump square.
Good art as usual by said mangaka

It looks liek the kind that would be wasted on Shounen Jump.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks awesome. Hope the plot is good.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 4, 2011)

Why do these pics make me want to play Chrono Trigger? lol

Anyway looks awesome, it has potential.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2011)

Not my favorite art style of the magazine but this guy is easily the best artist of Shonen Jump, no fucking doubt about it.


----------



## hehey (Dec 4, 2011)

The illustrator?, come on man, i wanna hear about what the author is up to...


----------



## xingesealcmst (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought of Chrono trigger too, oddly enough.  If I had to guess, it'd be the knight's gold armor in the 2nd/3rd pic. The design screams of 600 AD soldiers.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG. I'm so freakin' excited about this! Thx so much for the news!
I loved Eyeshield 21 (although I guess Inagaki won't be writing this time?). And the artwork seems as godlike as ever.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 4, 2011)

Can it be, that this time will the illustrator do this alone ? I mean he doesn?t really need a author to make a great manga, if his idea has a good plot^^


----------



## Aldric (Dec 4, 2011)

Murata's an awesome artist but another medieval fantasy manga sounds boring

I'll definitely check it though


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 4, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Murata's an awesome artist but another medieval fantasy manga sounds boring
> 
> I'll definitely check it though



Why not a medival fantasy manga based on the Story of "Robin Hood" ?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Murata's an awesome artist but another medieval fantasy manga sounds boring
> 
> I'll definitely check it though




it isn't just Medieval

the dam and the Turret suggest a mix of modernday and medival + fantasy


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 4, 2011)

Extreme artistic limits of an asian man .


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2011)

TemplateR said:


> Can it be, that this time will the illustrator do this alone ? I mean he doesn?t really need a author to make a great manga, if his idea has a good plot^^



I read two of his works alone (were one shots)they were meh, but pretty awesome art, but again who knows and he improved his writing skills.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 4, 2011)

The art is really cool but if the story is not there this will still be pretty disappointing.


----------



## MdB (Dec 4, 2011)

That's some impressive draftmanship, although the setting looks a bit too typical for a fantasy series. Either way, I'm interested.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 4, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not my favorite art style of the magazine but this guy is easily the best artist of Shonen Jump, no fucking doubt about it.


I wouldn't say so, he just spend more time on this than any author in WJ can afford.

Overall looks like One Piece done right.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks interesting, keep us updated.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 4, 2011)

Concept art looks nice, hopefully has a little more going for it then just being Medieval Fantasy.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2011)

is this another character from this new manga?


----------



## Animeace (Dec 4, 2011)

Akatora said:


> is this another character from this new manga?



I dont think so his twit says it's a dragon Quest design?


> カラー下絵。ドラクエ聴きながら塗ります



Anyone fluent in japanese feel free to confirm this for us


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wouldn't say so, he just spend more time on this than any author in WJ can afford.
> 
> Overall looks like One Piece done right.



Oh, this preview is just change. I'm talking about his work overall and that includes Eyeshield and that Sci Fi one-shot he made. There's virtually nothing this guy can't draw. Can't say the same about any other Shonen Jump artist.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems pretty cool, for some reason with the first pic something says me that it can get to be similar to MH


----------

